# C B B



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

The eviction was definately fixed , it should have definately been Perez he's a _anker . Why was it that of the 4 nominees the only one dressed to go out was Alicia and she was the one to be evicted obviously known to them beforehand, obviously a fix
GEOMAR


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont think so, not according to the poles on Tellymix and Digital spy. The only one that was a dead cert for not going was Calum Best.

The other three were all close.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Eyes poked out with hot needles is preferable


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah its pretty crap but then again what isnt on normal telly of an evening these days?

I only catch bits of it as Mrs D is a fan. :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why do they put such awful rubbish on the TV these days. I have to admitting that I actually sat with the boss and watched for12 minutes.
I would rather they brought back Z cars.

cabby

As a point of interest that was a live program.


----------

